# November 2017 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in November.

Goodluck 

Sharry


----------



## shazza1978 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Everyone

Little bit about my situation I have just turned 39 and was diagnosed with early menopause when I was 36 and this was missed 4 years previously when I was missing periods GP did a test and I rang for results and was told they were normal.Anyway cut a long story short my husband has issues with his stuff also and I have no eggs. so we went to see an NHS consultant who said using donor eggs on NHS is very lengthy and gave us details for a clinic in cyprus who do donor egg IVF and a couple of places near where we live, so the last 2 months I have had treatment privately bought our donor eggs through the London Egg Bank and we had ICSI proceudre, so last Monday 23rd I had x2 5 day Blastocyts transferred 1 was grade 3BB and the other EB1. 

My OTD is Friday 3rd but I have caved in and did a Clearblue digital and line test yesterday I got a very faint positive and a pregnant 1-2 weeks came up on the digital one I am sooooo shocked I know we have a long road ahead but am so shocked that we got a BFP .

Wising you all who are testing in November lots of baby dust.

Sharon xxxx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello Shazza1978! Sad that they missed you were in early menopause.  Glad it is all behind you now. What a fabulous news that you got a positive that early. My OTD is also Friday 3rd. I tested yesterday and today and was a BFN. I am feeling positive things can change.


----------



## Neeni (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Shazza1978 and Blossom04 I am testing a day before you both on the 2nd. I haven't tested yet, but have been tempted to on many occasions. 

Shazza we had our ET on the same day. It seems like you have been through a lot to get to this stage and I wish you all the luck. And I think a big CONGRATUALTIONS are in order x

Blossom - things can change wait a couple more days hun x


----------



## shazza1978 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Neeni and Blossom

Blossom - stay positive as I have heard lots of people say their tests changed within a day, I am still showing negative on one brand I tried. I have everything crossed for you x

Neenl - I wish I had'nt tested to early you get a bit obsessed I now keep on wanting to test all the time to make sure my eyes arent deceiving me lol.  Did your ET go ok?, I got a bit of pain but other than that it was ok.

Thank you both so much for the congratulations I am still in shock xx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Neeni: Not long to go for us now. Thanks, I do believe things can change. I managed to wait for 7 days which is really good. I have seen some other ladies testing as early as 3 days till 14 days as lines progress as time goes so, wanted to know if there was an early surprise for me. 
Have you got any symptoms?

Shazza1978: absolutely! I am positive that will change lots of prayers   that this time worked. You put a smile on my face as I can see myself doing the same triple checking and smiling to the test in disbelief.


----------



## Neeni (Mar 2, 2017)

Shazza - lol, I think I would be exactly the same, once you test you just can't stop. I'm very very tempted to test tomorrow and I probably will go for it. I don't know how I would react if I got a BFP. I've NEVER EVER had 2 lines before.....I know if it was positive I wouldn't believe it until I'd been to the clinic and had a blood test! I found ET quite painful, I don't do too well with smear tests as well. I've been panicking since ET hoping she's put it in the right place as I kept moving around a lot and tensing up.

Blossom - well done, waiting 7 days is a huge achievement as it probably feels like you've waited 7 weeks! The closer you get the more accurate the result is, I think you can wait a couple more days....right?!! Symptoms - I have actually but I don't want to believe them. I've been soooo hungry the last few days, it's unbelievable as I only have a small appetite. I'm eating double portions and then hungry within a couple of hours. My stomach also feels really tight, like I've done a 100 sit ups. 

How about you both, have you had any symptoms yet?? x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies! 

I guess I should join this thread as I am due to test on the 10th. 

Neeni: Hang in there a couple more days!!! I too have never seen two lines, so what I did was to pee on a stick right after the trigger shot and there I saw the two lines. I think we are asked not to test too early because the hcg from the trigger shot is still in our bodies and can give false positives.

Shazza: OMG, a BFP such great news for you!!! You deserve to have this little one! Hope it sticks!!

Blossom: I agree with you that things can turn for the better. Sometimes it just takes time for the hormone to increase in your blood to test positive. Sending you positive vibes!

AFM: Tomorrow is my b-day and will turn 41, and I have to go for a blood test at the clinic. I never minded my age, I actually enjoy being older and wiser, but this year... with the baby thing, I feel like time is seriously ticking for our dream to have a family. I truly hope that this will be our turn after 5 rounds. It's been a new clinic, new drugs... and still cramping 3 days after ET. 

Baby dust to us all!!!


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all, my test date is the 3rd Nov, don't know when they lock the October group so moved over. Congrats Shazza1978  😃

I'm getting nervous now guys. I haven't tested and wasn't going to until the test date and blood test at the clinic, but not sure now lol.

Hang in there ladies, good luck and baby dust to all xx

Ps think I'm imagining symptoms now lol 😂


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Good Morning! 

Neeni: Absolutely, it felt like 7 crazy weeks.     hope you are hungry for a good cause,  fx for you.  I have AF symptoms that come and goes. I notice that it starts after I insert the pessaries, so I think it is the progesterone. I also have heavy breasts but, nothing that is bothering me so far. 

Naneal: Happy Birthday to you! Hope you present is on the way, you deserve so much. Hope your cramping is subsiding.   

Hebbie: Soon is Friday for us. I tested early but, I think I shouldn't have done that as it only caused me to be anxious really. I have a busy day ahead of me so, hopefully, get my head off OTD for a few hours.   Have a lovely day and keep calm soon is Friday.  

AFM: 9dp5dt I cannot wait for a double line in few days. Remaining positive to maintain good vibes around me. Got a bit emotional last night with DH as everything can set me off for a cry so, even though I smile from the outside, my heart is anxious for DH and us, our future. Good day to you all ladies and


----------



## shazza1978 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi All

Thank you all for the congratulations i am still not believing it so done another 2 tests this morning I am a POAS addict....

Neeni - I totally feel your pain my ET was quite painful nearly bloomin jumped of the bed, as far as symptoms got not a lot really the last few days I have had cramps and I sneezed and got like a pulling pain in lower abdomen don't know what that's all about.

Blossom - I am so pleased I made you smile with my POAS addiction  

xx


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello ladies. 

Thought i would join in! Best wishes to everyone on this rollercoaster ride. Fingers crossed for BFPs all round. Will be following everyone's progress with interest.

AFM - Just had my tranfer today after a freeze all in August. OTD 10 November. This is my first ever transfer, no idea yet whether I will test early or hold out for the blood test.


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Day 5 and have refrained from testing 😂 Longest I have waited normally serial tester! Haven't really had any symptoms over than few cramps and same as you Shazza when I sneezed and weird pulling feeling the other day.


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Good morning everyone,

CalamityJ20: Welcome and congratulations on being PUPO, best of luck for you. fx  

Chazza19: Well done! POAS is so addictive. I have spent a small fortune on them already. 

AFM: 10dp5dt and more two days to go. Two sleeps and is OTD   I thought I was going to have my AF this morning as last night I had all the pre-
symptoms of my AF, however, woke up ok this morning which was a good relief. Wish you all a lovely day!!! xx


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all how's everyone?, 

Welcome CalamityJ2O

I'm a bit confused. It's prob me being a bit thick, but why would your OTD be different from the first day of your period?, my otd is Friday but due to start period Monday. I decided I want to test earlier before clinic bloods on fri, but if I test Tomorrow is it worth it as it will be 4 days before the start on my period or do I need to go by OTD, honestly I've got my self so confused 🤣🤣. Thanks in advance x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello ladies!

Hebbie: Ii think that part of the explanation is that all your hormones have been altered due to the medically induced cycle so you need to follow the clinic’s test date as it corresponds to (I think) either 10-14 days after the ET. When was your ET?

Blossom: Love the way you are counting the days until your OTD. Can’t wait to hear your good news! 

Chazza: I can imagine that POAS are very tempting. I will try to hold out until the test date. 

Shazza: You and Chazza confused me because your pseudos are very similar and were both speaking of POAS. Did you get your OTD results back yet? 

Calamity: Congrats on being PUPO!!! I still don’t understand how FETs work as we’ve never had one. This time around we have one frostie and wonder what is the protocol like. Do you have to take injections and such?

Neeni: How are you holding up?

AFM: The cramps have subsided, phew! Also, we found out that only one of the two left embryos made it to blastocyte. We’ll see about this cycle and hopefully it’ll be the one!!! We haven’t told anyone because the last four cycles were tough when you share the news and get a negative result. It’s so hard to refrain from sharing this excitement… don’t you agree?


----------



## Neeni (Mar 2, 2017)

x x x x x HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY NANEAL x x x x x
I hope you had a great day celebrating and your DP made a big fuss of you. 
You made me chuckle! I bet it felt good seeing the 2 lines, even though you knew it wasn't real!!

Hebbie - that is a bit strange. I would have thought your OTD is after/on your AF date. I'm really not sure. My AF date was yesterday and OTD tomorrow. Why don't you ring your clinic and see what they have to say. They must surely have a reason for it. 

Blossom - I totally get how you are feeling. I feel so sorry for my DH all I seem to be doing is snapping at him and then I get really upset about it. It's definitely a difficult journey. Not long left for you to test. Wishing you lots and lots of luck x

Welcome Calamity - how did ET go? Wishing you a speedy two weeks 

AFM - It's my OTD tomorrow, I'm so excited but really nervous. No signs of AF so I'm hoping that's a positive sign but then all the drugs that have been pumped inside me could have effected that. I'm spending the day with my mum to keep my mind off testing.

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi Naneal,

Yes it is hard to not share, I have told a a few close friends and work bosses but that's it.

I'm actually doing natural IVF, so the only med I had was the ovritrell and of course the Progesterone afterwords. And the ovritrell was given when I would normally ovulate anyway, so so confused as the two diff dates, my ET was done Sat 21st and transferred 23rd x. 


Hi Neeni, 
Yes i think it is a bit strange, prob why I'm getting confused about it, your right I'll send the clinic an email to check, thanks. Good luck for Tomorow, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Update, spoke to the lovely nurse at the clinic and she said they take the date from the egg collection day, it's the earliest you can test, that would only show up on bloods and not urine. She said there is a small chance it may not read, in which case they will re test, I guess if period doesn't come. So their is no point in me testing early so will wait until Friday x


----------



## shazza1978 (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi Naneal

Sorry to confuse you yes my OTD Is 3rd but did an early test on Sunday and it came back positive couldn't quite believe it to be honest that's why I have been doing them every day since.

Sharon xx


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hebbie: I am so useless with calculating AF due date, glad you were able to find the answers you needed. 

Naneal: Thank you! Congratulation on having one embryon on freeze. On our two cycles, we were lucky to have one then (now) two to transfer. I totally agree with you is so hard to keep IVF treatment to yourself. On my first cycle, I was more open about what was going on with me, I would tell my family and friends. This time I am much more quiet about my treatment. 

Neeni: Thanks for your words and best wishes.  OMG test for you tomorrow and I wish you tonnes of good luck!


----------



## Klass_u (Oct 14, 2016)

Hello Ladies!

I am new here and was wondering if anyone can shed some light....I had my frozen transfer this Sunday (they were frozen on day 6). Do you count the transfer day as day 1 or is it the following day? So seeing it's Wednesday today am I 3dp6dt or 4dp6dt. Also the 2ww is driving me nuts! This will be my 5th transfer (all bfn) - it's been a tough journey so I really hope this works. Did anyone have any symptoms post transfer at this stage? I have had nothing, no twinges or cramps - which has got me a little worried


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Neeni: So what’s the big news? Got all fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Thanks for the b-day wishes but it wasn’t as exciting without the bubbles. I didn’t want to make a b-day wish because they never come true  Yes, DP was amazing as always. Don’t you agree that our partners are amazing throughout these cycles?
Hebbie: Anything natural sounds so good compared to these hyper medicated cycles. Thanks for the explanation about the difference with AF due date and the OTD. Best wishes for Friday!!!

Shazza: You made me laugh about not believing in the result of the test, two more days and it’ll be official!!!
Blossom: Totally agree with you that calculating AF is not easy. Cycles are never that accurate. I use an app on my phone which helps a lot, haha!

Hey Klass: Welcome! You’ll see, these boards are of great help, unfortunately I am not very familiar with all of these dp/dt codes but I am sure the other girls will be able to help you. Since my ET I’ve had quite a bit of cramping but slowly it is subsiding. You know, the most annoying things is that each person will experience things differently so don’t you fret, you are surely on the right track!!! 
     Happy to share with you all!


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Good luck to all those testing today/ tomorrow!!

Hebbie - glad the clinic clarified re OTD, I'm just going with what I was told.

Naneal - we have the same OTD! You planning to test early? Was it a 3day transfer - I see your ET was a few days before mine? 

Re Fet - much easier than all the injections etc for fresh cycle. Contacted clinic day 1/2 then Estrogen tablets for about 10 days (3 times a day), then scan for womb lining. They were happy with 9.5mm so I added progesterone pessaries(3 times a day) for 6 days then ET. Continuing both estrogen and progesterone till they tell me otherwise. Hope that's a helpful summary.

Shazza - congrats on the BFP!

AFM - not much to report 2 days post transfer. Got quite dizzy for about 40 mins yesterday approx 24 hours after transfer (hoping that's the embryo hatching). Today/ tomorrow all being well should be embryo burrowing and settling in. 

Looking forward to reading all your news x


----------



## sammejayne (Sep 20, 2016)

I am in my 2ww now.. after 25months ttc.. next cycle I have another 3 months of clomid. I know they wont work.. nothing will


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Morning all,


Klass_u: welcome! I started counting 24 hours later as day one. If you did your Sunday today is 4dp6dt. Bless you, this IVF has not been good to you 5th attempt and wish deeply this is the one for you. I am on my second cycle wanting so much to be the last one. Like you I find the 2ww so hard and drives me nuts at times. I had AF symptoms yesterday again but, no signs of AF this morning so I am not sure what is going on. My fingers are crossed for you.  

sammejayne: Welcome! I am sorry you feel that way, try to look at the positive side, it is quite hard this journey and having some hope will make you feel better about everything. 

AFM: 11dp5dt and had a meltdown in the afternoon with my dr as I asked for a blood test. I said I want a blood test and the dr think I did not need as if I am preg it will show on the stick. I gave some of my reasons and dr advise me to test again in few days if AF does not show up. I know so many clinics that offer a blood test for OTD and mine does not, I really wanted so never mind now, I will see how I will get on tomorrow with the POAS. I also had much stronger AF symptoms last evening but again no signs of AF this morning. My OTD is tomorrow and I won't lie, I am scared.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I posted in the October 2ww wait yesterday just before it got locked, so I've come over here. My OTD is Saturday, and I'm 9dp5dt today. 

Neeni - hoping you get your bfp today  

Blossom - is there anywhere else you can get a blood test done? Places that do private scans will often do beta testing as well - my clinic just rely on POAS, so I went to a scanning place yesterday for a blood test. Anything that can put your mind at ease. 

Good luck, Sammejayne and Calamity    

Shazza - congratulations!  

Chazza - well done on holding off testing! Fingers crossed for you. You, too, Hebbie - you're stronger women than I am! 

Naneal - happy belated birthday - hope you're in line for the best present ever. 

AFM, I'm losing hope...had a bfp on Tuesday (7dp5dt), but the lines have been getting fainter since...this morning there was still a line, but it's so pale. I think it's a chemical pregnancy. This is our 4th full cycle, and it's always been all or nothing for us - BFNs all the way, or the last cycle, where I had my DS, got an early bfp that kept getting stronger and stronger. Went for a blood test yesterday, so they're going to call with the results of that this afternoon, and then maybe test me again tomorrow.


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rumplestiltskin: welcome and glad you noticed about the lock, I was unable to respond to your message. I found one private hospital near me but, I won't do the blood test as I think I am a lot anxious about all this process. I will stick to the POAS for tomorrow and see how I feel. What a blessing you are looking for a sibling for your DS. Best of luck with your Beta and fx for you.


----------



## Neeni (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi all, hope you are all well

So it was my OTD today, I took the test this morning and I got my first EVER   I cannot believe it, I simply can't. I kept looking at the test thinking, am I imagining the line! I went into the clinic for a blood test and my hcg levels are 345, which I was told is very good. Everything feels just so surreal, I can't get my head around it and I can't stop crying because I'm so happy.

I just wanted to say thank you to all of you for all your support, you ladies have been fab and I couldn't have done it without you, I definitely would have lost my sanity!

I wish all of you lovely ladies lots of luck in your forthcoming cycles and look forward to you all joining me. xx ps dreams do come true


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi All,
I hope you don't mind me joining in. I have been following the forums for a little while now. My test date is on the 4th of November- our 4th ICSI cycle. 
Congrats Neeni for the BFP! 
Good luck to you Blossom and Rumplestiltskin for tomorrow
I am still going through the rest of the posts so apologies for missing anyone. 
AFM I tested a couple of days early yesterday and got a negative so not very hopeful but waiting for the 4th to test before confirmation


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Neeni: Massive congratulations to you!!! I am so happy for you and thanks for giving us hope.    

Eyes: Welcome! I also tested early but, I am hopeful for tomorrow. fx for us. xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG Neeni, congrats!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck tomorrow Blossom


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Neeni CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Hope789 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi All, 

I hope you don't mind me joining your forum. I am in my 2WW, Test on Saturday 4th and have started to bleed today. It's dark and stringy (sorry TMI) and also pink at times.  I was feeling really positive but since the bleeding started I keep googling and have read some negative stories. Has anyone else had the same? 

This is my 4th cycle, I've had a few BFP’s but HCG never increased, but never any bleeding. Any experiences you can share would be really useful. 

Good Luck to all of you x


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi Hope 789
I am sure others will have a better idea about it but my clinic told me to expect some bleeding in the 2 week wait and said it can be due to vaginal pessaries or aspirin etc etc. Please don't think it is a negative sign. Wish you lots of luck for the 4th.


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Good luck to all those testing today.

Hope789 - as this is my first time and only a few days in not really sure of anything. Hopefully one of the ladies will be able to help. 

I have a friend who bled all the way through her pregnancy at irregular intervals. Her daughter is now 4 years old. There is always hope. Thinking of you and Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Congratulations Neeni 🎉🎉 xxx

Blossom  keeping my fingers crossed for you x

Welcome Hope789, Eyes, Rumplestiltskin, Sammyjane, Klass_u4,  Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Good luck to all you testing today!! Fingers crossed for you all 

7dp5dt and finding it very hard not to test 🙈


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Just caved in and tested! Way to early I know! It was bfp! Hoping it's right! 7dp5dt


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Congratulations Chazza!!! Really good news!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

I'm just hoping I actually am!! Every other cycle I have never got bfp! I'm starting to think is there a line 🙈


----------



## Hope789 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you Eyes, Calamity J20 & Hebbie. 
I caved and tested this morning, BFN 😢

Chazza19, the wait is so hard but keep positive and I’m wishing you lots of luck. 

Congratulations Neeni, that’s brilliant news and gives us all hope. 

Good luck to everyone testing today x


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Welcome to the new ladies. 

Chazza19: my lovely huge congratulations and wishing the best of the best in your journey sweet.  

AFM: 12dp5dt, the day finally arrived. Strange feelings, numbness, I feel in an empty space, it is a BFN for us and I don't know what to think, to be honest. Have I not done enough? Have I not wanted enough? I have so many questions and very few answers. Thank you all for your support!!! I wish from the bottom of my heart to each of you, tonnes of luck, and hope you get your dream to come true. 

Lots of love,


Blossom


----------



## Hebbie (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi all, congrats Chazza,

Blossom I'm with you wasa BFN for us aswell, just finished crying my eyes out, it's so hard isn't it, well onto try no. 2


----------



## Hope789 (Nov 2, 2017)

Congratulations Chazza x 

Hebbie & Blossom, I’m so sorry the news wasn’t positive for you. Which clinics are you with? Do you have any frozen Embies? 

Hubby and I have been discussing today if we should give it another go, we always said this would be our last try and I am 42 in a few months 😢, it’s so hard knowing it may never happen for us. 

Xx


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hebbie & Blossom & Hope 789- Really sorry to hear re the BFN. It is indeed very very hard, take it easy and rest for a few weeks.


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi. I've just had 2 5 day embryos popped in this morning in Norway. Lots of cells in each, nothing to freeze. Test date is 14th November. I'm nervous but excitedly optimistic compared to last time. This is round 2 for me, both in Norway as the UK NHS won't fund IVF treatment in my area.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Igglypop (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello ladies, I had ET on 21st Oct. All my pee tests (testing since 30/10) have come back BFN. I've had spotting bleeding but not period bleeding.  
The clinic have told me this means I was unsuccessful, but I thought I would have a heavier bleed.
I've stopped the cyclogest, but now I'm panicking.  Is just that I've been on hormones that I've not had a proper period?
or is there still hope?

xx


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all! 

I had transfer of grade 4BA frozen embryo today so am happy to be PUPO!

This is 3rd attempt.first resulted in long drawn out miscarriage which they suspected was ectopic for a bit, second transfer resulted in BFN. So praying nh for 3rd time lucky!

Having medicated cycle with patches and pessaries. Tried natural for last transfer.

Hope you are all well! X

Igglypop... it took around 2 weeks after stopping the cyclogest for me to start bleeding. It's an awful waiting time. Sending love x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh no Blossom, so sorry!!!!!!!!! I thought you were going straight for a positive. I’m sorry… give yourself some time and hope you’ll consider another round!

Hebbie, I’m so sorry as well. Those BFN are so tough to deal with. Hang in there and don’t give up!

Hope: Urgh, I totally feel what you are going through as I just turned 41 and time is seriously ticking. Where do you go from here? I’m sorry about your negative (I’m on my fifth cycle). Have you considered ED?

Chazza: We’re all rooting that the faint line turns into a more assertive line 

Congrats on being PUPO Cazzabeanie! You went all the way to Norway? That sounds interesting. Wishning you the best!

Hi Iggllypop, sorry to hear that the pee sticks show a negative result. Isn’t it too early to test? When is your OTD? Sounds like your clinic is calling it quits very early.

Hi jhdl: Congrats on being PUPO! Wishing you the best with this wonderful grade embryo!

Welcome to Eyes, Rumplestiltskin, Sammyjane, Klass

AFM: Still having all these cramps as though AF is going to come. Still one week until OTD (Nov 10th). I had ET on 27th and it seems like a huge long wait. I’m feeling down like it hasn’t worked and caved in and told my sister because I needed support. It’s our 5th try, can it be our turn please?


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi ladies 
Please can I join you?
I had a double embryo transfer this morning, with OTD 16th Nov.. We are lucky enough to have our 3yr DS from our 4th ivf cycle and this is our absolute last go for a sibling, after a failed fresh and frozen go since....
x x x


----------



## Igglypop (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Naneal & jhdl.
Not up on the abbreviations, what's OTD, how do I calculate it?
Love & baby dust


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

I have such bad insomnia since being on all the medication 💤 I got a bfp yesterday and couldn't believe it so just retested by FRER and it seems it it's bfp! I'm in complete shock! Never had this on any cycles and today I'm 8dp5dt

Hoping your all doing ok and the wait isn't driving you all mad x


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hebbie: I am so sorry hun. I wish the best of luck in your future.   that our little miracles can come true soon. xx

Hope789: Thank you. We are with Oxford Clinic. We have no freeze embryos so, if we decide to do it again we need to start from the beginning. Best of luck for you, fx 

eyes: Thank you. xx

naneal: Thank you. We will take time to rest our minds and reason this situation forward after a good break from it. Best of luck to you in your journey.


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Ok so a little update, my test today was negative. A bit lost and thinking as to what the future course of action should be


----------



## Hope789 (Nov 2, 2017)

Thank you all for your kind wishes

So sorry Eyes, wish it could have been better news for you. 

Our official test today was also BFN 😢

Chazza, it’s still early, keep thinking positive and I hope you have a happy ending x 

Naneal, thank you. Those pains could be the Embie settling in. Just try and rest and positive thinking . 
This was meant to be our last go, but I don’t think I can give up yet. Not looking forward to the week ahead, think my AF will be really heavy and I always get bad headaches when I come off the Meds, not to mention feeling upset. 

I’m not sure about Egg donation, I’ve heard the child has rights to find out who the egg donor is etc, although I’m not that hot on the topic. Is it something you would consider? I’m with the ARGC and fell pregnant naturally after I was given Humira but it ended in a miscarriage. I didn’t have that this time as my cytokines were within range, but I feel like that helped. Going to ask if they can prescribe me that again to see if it helps. 

Not sure if you are all aware but the fertility show is on in london this weekend, in case any of you wish to go. 

All the best
H xx


----------



## Igglypop (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi Hope789, 
Sorry to hear about your BFN.
Re egg donation the child has the right to see the register at 18 (in the UK), not all countries are the same.  In some European countries the donor name would never be available.
I appreciate these aren't the things you need to know right now, but when you've had time a local counsellor can explain all the implications.

What does Humira do, I've not come across it before?

Eyes, I'm so sorry. I'm feeling similar.  I find not dwelling on the gap helps. You don't have to think about the future yet. much love x


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.
Igglypop-thanks. It is so hard each time no matter how much you prepare yourself before. I have not used humera as well. Not sure how it helps in IVF. I know it is a TNF blocker and used in arthritis and psoriasis etc but not sure of IF use. 
Naneal- I wish you all the good luck for a BFP
Jhdl – Good luck and hope you get a positive result soon. 
Emma 10- welcome to the group.
Hope 789- Thanks for the kind words. Can I ask you how you found argc treatment wise. We had thought of going with them if our current cycle failed. Are they good for MFI causes as well?


----------



## blackdog (Dec 4, 2011)

I had forgotten how hard the 2WW is (3rd IVF) - endless checking of my pad, reading all the stuff about pregnancy signs on the internet, eating pineapple. Time just goes so slowly when you're waiting although when you're on holiday 2 weeks flies by


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 11, 2014)

Welcome to the ladies starting their 2ww...wishing you lots of baby dust! (I agree with you, blackdog, it's the hardest part of the cycle.)

Igglypop, OTD is official test day, and it's usually 14 or 16 days after egg collection. I'm so sorry you've had a BFN.

Eyes, Hope, Hebbie, Blossom, I'm so, so sorry. As you've said, Eyes, no matter how many times you do this, nothing prepares you for how it feels when it fails. Blossom, please don't think it's because you didn't want it enough...if how much we wanted it to work could make it work, every single cycle would be successful. Be kind to yourself  

Keeping everything crossed for you, naneal. Really hope it is your time, after everything you've been through.

Chazza, congratulations! When our cycle was successful, I got my first bfp at 8dp5dt. Is everything still looking good today?

Afm, yesterday was my OTD. After my bfp on Tuesday, the lines just kept getting fainter every day. I had a beta test on Wed, and it was 8, which is apparently positive (anything above 5 is considered pregnant) but it seemed so low that I've decided against a second test. Yesterday there wasn't a line, and I started to bleed, so I've stopped taking all the drugs. Frustratingly, a super faint line did appear later, but I think that's probably an evaporation line. It's so faint. So it's a chemical pregnancy for us; heartbroken.


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Sorry to hear of the bfns! It's the worst feeling and even when you try prepare yourself it's still horrendous. Don't think anyone understands until they have been in our position. 

After 1 natural miscarriage and 3 failed cycles I now have a bfp that seems to be getting darker each day. But even now it's positive I panic each day it won't last! Sending you all lots of love and enjoy some time to yourselves xx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chazza - I understand your nervousness, after longing for a BFP it's hard to believe it! Try to relax and enjoy it.
So sorry for all the BFNs...
This is our 7th cycle and I think this is the worst part just waiting... everything I do I'm worried it will affect the outcome...
x x x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies!

Igglypop: The OTD is official test date. Your clinic should have told you when they want you back for a blood test.

Chazza: Congrats!!!

Eyes: So sorry about the news! It’s always a shocker and it’s normal to feel lost. All the best on your journey!!! There is always hope and other alternatives!

Hope: I can understand how devastated you must feel especially after you have decided that this is your last try. You know, ED isn’t such a bad idea. I am older and my eggs are of bad quality. With ED then you would receive the eggs of a young woman which would reduce chances of failure and miscarriages. I will consider it if this cycle fails. I’m based in the US so won’t be able to go to London for the show, but it would have been interesting!

Rumplestiltskin: Oh no! I’m so sorry! You’ve been down this road for such a long time, it should have been your turn! This is so frustrating, there are so many BFN these days! Please be good to yourself in the next couple of days and allow time to heal. Hug

Emma: I know, you interpret every little symptom! Wow, 7 cycles, that’s mega brave!

AFM: OTD is the 10th, still hanging on. Going back to work tomorrow after 2 weeks off. That’ll be a shocker. I wanted to test today but with everyone not recommending it, I’ve opted to wait a little longer. I do find it odd that the clinic scheduled for the OTD 17 days after EC.


----------



## Igglypop (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks Rumplestiltskin & naneal.
OTD was 30/10 for blood. Every day since has been a BFN.
resigned that that's that. 

fingers crossed ladies, thanks for the support.
I know I'm a newby but it's been great to have rational thought here.
x


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,

My OTD is this Friday, 10th. It’s nice to see some of the ladies from my cycle buddies forum on here. Good luck to all still waiting to test.
I have had two IUIs and this is my second IVF. They transferred two blasts and one froze successfully. 
Not enjoying the waiting but back t school tomorrow after half term (teacher) so whilst avoiding stress will be a problem, at least I’ll be busy....


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi ladies

Hope, Blossom, Hebbie, eyes, Igglypop, Rumplestiltskin - so sorry to hear about your BFNs. Please be kind to yourself and when you are ready hopefully the next round will be your BFP x

Cozzabeanie, Emma10, jhdl, Blackdog, - Welcome!! And congratulations on being PUPO 😁. Hope the 2 week wait goes quickly for you.

Chazza19  - congratulations on the early BFP. Praying the line gets darker and darker for you!

Naneal and Favcolourblue - we have the same ODD!! Hoping that is all our lucky day!

AFM - I have fallen down the rabbithole of testing every morning for the past 3 days (starting 4dp5dt) on internet cheapies initially. I know it was too early but it's my first time and I couldn't help myself. I have ordered clear blue and frer but traveling today and tomorrow so won't be able to use them until Wednesday morning  (8dp5dt).

Casanova early test yesterday was either negative or vvv faint. I got the Superdrug early test yesterday and got a faint line this morning (6dp5dt) but the reviews online suggest I can't trust it. I have another superdrug test for tomorrow morning.

I am cautiously optimistic but I've not had any symptoms for 3 days. Not told my husband as I don't want to get his hopes up. I will trust what I see on Wednesday morning... Just got to get there. 

OTD on Friday at 10dp5dt.

Sorry for the long rant ladies, no one else to tell all this. Thanks


----------



## Blossom_04 (Oct 2, 2016)

Rumplestiltskin Thank you for your kind words... I am in the process of healing and it takes time. I am so sorry about CP, wishing the best of success for you in the near future. Lots of love, Blossom


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently 5dpo3dt (hope that's how you write it)! I'm wondering if anyone has any experience of night sweats during the 2ww. I woke up heart pounding, hot and sweating like made last night and I'm not sure if it was some strange anxiety attack, side effect of drugs or even a positive symptom but the one thing that worries me is that I know its detrimental to embryos if you body temperature goes up too much so I'm soooo worried I've just destroyed my embryo! 

Sorry if I sound over dramatic but this is our last and final chance at pregnancy and I would hate to think it was ruined by something as simple as body temperature.

Has anyone else experienced this or know anything about it??


----------



## Irongirl (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

Do you mind if I join you. I had 5dt on 27th October I have been given 2 otds 1 is tomorrow from my consultant in Spain and the other one is Friday 10th from my consultant in UK. So I'm going to go with Friday 10th  

Good luck to everyone testing. And congrats to those that have already had there BFP.

Hugs and love  to those that have not got the BFP result I know that feeling to well. 

Xx


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Yes Copperbird, I've had night sweats. I think it is normal considering  all the hormones pumped in our bodies!

Looks like there's a bunch of us going to a OTD on the 10th. I'm hesitating doing a pee stick tomorrow as it will be 14dpo. 4 days is too long... right?

Keep it up ladies!


----------



## Hope789 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi All, 

Thanks for your kind words. 

Iggypop, Humira was used for my high cytokines. Humira is normally used for people with Crohn’s and I actually do suffer from Crohn’s so maybe that’s why it was so effective for me. But I have never had a natural pregnancy so it was a miracle! And we weren’t even trying. 

Although we had decided this was our last go, I don’t think I am ready to give up yet. I was reading the stats and there is still chance, so I’m going to keep going. 

Eyes, what is MFI? ARGC were brilliant with everything up to egg collection, but I have a thin endometrial lining and even though they kept telling me that they never discussed options I.e a frozen cycle so I was a bit dissapointed. They also couldn’t give me a follow up appointment until 6th December, which is so hard as it’s 5 weeks after my BFN. 

I did go to the fertility show and it was really good. Learnt lots about egg donors and also what the clinics would do for thin lining. 

Wishing you all so much baby dust. Someone said something to me the other day, which really helped, so sharing for those that need some motivation “if you stay on the journey long enough, you’ll reach your destination” 

Hope x


----------



## eyes (Oct 26, 2017)

Hope 789, I wish you lots of luck in the next cycles. I agree that if there is a chance it should be availed. MFI is male factor infertility one of our issues. It is very frustrating re the thin lining. 
Chazza it will be a good outcome I am sure. Just enjoy the 2 week wait and I am sure it will be ok. 
Emma, naneal, calamity and fav colour blue wish you all good luck for the 2WW.
Welcome iron girl and copper bird 
AFM I am reading through the It starts with an egg and getting all the previous results etc together. Have emailed ARGC, lets see what they respond re the chicago test which I had done elsewhere a month ago. I am still thinking about DHEA, if it doesn't do any harm then no harm in taking it??


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi ladies. Bit shaky in shock here...

Had positives on Superdrug tests yesterday morning and this morning (6 & 7dp5dt). Was unsure due to online reviews. Started feeling queasy in the car about an hour ago and decided to frer even though I had a wee about 1.5 hours before. Got a BFP within 2 mins!! 

This is the first time pregnant since miscarriage (only aware of pregnancy for 4 days before) in January 2014!! 

I REALLY hope this sticks. OTD on Friday, will have to keep testing till then now!

Sorry for lack of personals, crying now!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Congratulations calamity. I tested from 7dp5dt and got positives too! It does make you want to test everyday though! Xx


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,
Hope everyone is coping as best they can during this stressful period. It's absolutely exhausting isn't it! So sorry to hear from those with BFNs. It's devastating I know. Nothing can make it any better but sending love and thoughts and hope that you have some great support during this time xx

AFM...I'm not great at coping with the unknown and have become a serial tester since my first attempt...started testing at 3dpt....so today at 4dp5dt I have got a feint bfp!! Having had previous pregnancy this year that ended in miscarriage (followed by a BFN) I'm trying to stay grounded... difficult though! OTD is not till 15th so praying the line stays around till then and gets darker! 

Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations calamity! 😊 

And sounds promising Jhdl!

I hadn't really thought about testing early... I'm too chicken!
x x


----------



## naneal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow Calamity, sounds amazing!!!

I'm with Emma, too chicken to test early. Two more days 

Jhdl: I hope that faint line becomes clearer!!

Hope: Hang in there!!!

I'm exhausted, just wanted to say hi to you all and send you some babydust!!!


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

hi, I'm currently on my 2ww & testing tomorrow at the clinic. I had short course and everything went well, i had 1 5AA blasto transferred on day 5. 2dpt i had light pink twice on wiping (sorry TMI) then yesterday 7dpt and today 8dpt i have been having occasional spotting on wiping only. I'm getting myself in bit of a state convincing myself it hasn't worked. I'm not really having any other symptoms other than the occasional headache which I'm guessing is probably stress related. I'm currently using cyclogest pessaries twice a day.

is this normal? what could be causing the spotting.... I'm dreading tomorrow but also want it to hurry up!

TIA x


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

if its light pink.............it might be inplantation?


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

🤞🏼 I was just worrying that it might be abit to late for implantation to be happening... just over analysing everything I suppose... soon find out tomorrow!


----------



## blackdog (Dec 4, 2011)

My OTD  is 13th Nov but have been testing early and so far just BFN, OH of course is not happy I am testing early. Have been using the First Response one and am worrying myself sick as I have seen others on here have had BFPs at 6 days after transfer.  Just ordered some more tests from Amazon.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Transfer was yesterday so I'm officially PUPO.  Otd is 23rd and feels like an eternity to me, I'm not very good at waiting  this is my 3rd 2ww but this is the first time I'm carrying my husband's embie! All the previous ones were with donor sperm and this time a miracle happened and they've actually managed to find some sperm and the embie looked very good on day 5. We are still shocked, we were already used to the idea it's going to be donor for a long time now.. so this is definetly going to be our miracle baby because the impossible happened xx 

Calamity I remember you from the August thread, oh I'm so so so happy for you and your BFP yeey xx

Copperbird last night I woke up exactly as you described all sweaty and very hot and strong hot flushes! I think it's from all the drugs as I only had my transfer yesterday so it's too early for symptoms.  Hope it didn't cause any damage!! 

I'm so sorry for those of you with BFN I know how it feels and I hope you will have the strength to try again. Never lose hope! 

Lovely to meet you!
Baby dust to all xx


----------



## CopperBird (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey Andra89 - That's fab news that you managed to use hubbies sperm. Maybe this one is meant to be 

Congratulations to everyone else who has a BFP :-D :-D

AFM - I have made the decision not to test at all as I am terrified of seeing that one line so I'm just going to wait until my OTD when I have to take a sample to the clinic and they do it for me (and blood test). That's if AF doesn't start, eeeek 3 full days to go. OTD Tues 14th


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,

Andra89  that's fab news! We are using donor sperm due to complete azoospermia and it took such a long hard time to come to terms with that decision. I bet you are both over the moon!

Copperbird - not long now!! Still feels like an age though! 

Black dog - everyone is different and every pregnancy is so too. It's so hard not to get in the cycle of testing. I always get stuck in it!    Costs a fortune and a lot of stress this 2ww lark! Hug levels vary greatly so try not worry too much at this stage. It's difficult I know.

Livelaughlove how are you getting on? 

Naneal- good luck for tomorrow!

AFM - test still positive and seem to be getting slightly darker. Had bizarre dizziness for 2 days which was awful. No other symptoms except a small bit of lower back ache occasionally. Would love to get to a scan stage this time...probably won't  relax at all until then. OTD is Tuesday 14th. Just tying to enjoy it at the moment though as today I am pregnant and who knows what will happen tomorrow xx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello ladies.

Hope the 2ww is going as quick as you would like.

Naneal, Favcolourblue, Irongirl - OTD today... how are you all?

Andra - remember you from "the Orange saga" as well! Congratulations on being PUPO!! Got everything crossed for you x

Chazza19 - when is your OTD? Hope the tests have got darker for you!

Jhdl - hope the early BFP is getting stronger!

Blackdog - wishing you the best for OTD on Monday x

Emma10, Copperbird - well done not testing early! Stronger than me, think of the savings on multiple tests too! Best of luck on OTD, not sure of your dates

AFM - OTD was today, 10dp5dt. Clinic said they wanted hcg over 100 if positive; if lower then retest on Monday. When they called with a count of 402 I nearly fell off my chair!! Scan in 2.5 weeks. Feels surreal and praying  this little bean sticks!

Thank you all for your support and best wishes, I am now officially pregnant!! 

Xx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi jhdl,

Hope your doing ok & that line is getting stronger!!... 

I tested at the clinic today & had the most amazing news a BFP!!! Can’t quite believe it, think it’s going to take a while to sink in... still early days but praying everything continues to go well... 

Congratulations to everyone else who has a BFP, hope you are all doing well!!... 

So sorry to hear about those of you who got a BFN, try to stay strong! Praying that you dream comes true on your next cycle!!...

Xx


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Congratulations LiveLaughLove!! Same OTD😁 how many dt/dpo? What was you hcg count? Looks like we are on a similar timeline. 

Had to get up for a snack! Gonna be the size of a whale at this rate...


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations to you too CalamityJ20!! Amazing news isn’t it...  

Not too good on the abbreviations 😂, but yesterday would of been 14days post collection/fertilisation & 8dp/5dt... 

The clinic I go to only test urine unless you specifically request a blood test... 

Haha all I want is a glass of pop, not a craving but I’ve not had any since starting treatment, but I’m going to try & be good & resist for a little while longer 😂.... xx


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Livelovelaugh congrats on bfp!!

CalamityJ20 what a great hcg! Congrats!!

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Amazing news all you bfp! 

Sorry to those with bfn wishing you all the best for your next cycle..it will happen for you! 

Still bfp think I have done 100 tests. Have a scan 28 November. Excited and anxious x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Calamity & LiveLaughLove -  congratulations on the BFP! 
Chazza - still looking good!
Jhdl & Copperbird good luck for Tues (Copperbird I am also too scared to test and will only be doing the blood test)
Andra that's such good news!
x x


----------



## Favouritecolourblue (Mar 27, 2016)

Morning,

First of all, commiserations to those who have tested and got a BFN. I know how heartbreaking it is. Good luck with all your future courses of action.

Andra89 and Copperbird- nice to see you on this thread. Copperbird, I think night sweats are pretty normal. It’s not like you’ve been in a hot tub or on a sun bed or anything like that so I am sure it{s ok.

Jhdl, fingers crossed the line sticks until 15th!

Black dog- I also fell into the trap of testing early. I don’t think you can trust the results so early on but I get the temptation.

LiveLaughLove and Chazza- huge congratulations!

AFM- test was positive and so I went for a blood test at the clinic...they said they needed an HCG level of 100 and it was 539! Ironically, this weekend was my hen weekend. I had decided beforehand that I could use it to drown my sorrows over a BFN but in the end I was stone cold sober but very happy.

Good luck to all those still to test.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi ladies 

please can I join your thread? I am 2dp5dt with two embies. Have had 2 previous failed ivf attempts. Driving myself crazy already in the 2ww. 

Hi Andra! Your symptoms are sounding really good! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? 
I’m 2dp5dt with one DD embryo on board. It’s my 2nd FET. First was last month which I really expected to work as I’ve now moved on to donor eggs. This time I’m more realistic but obviously praying for a positive outcome. 
My OTD is 22nd which will be 12 days post transfer but I’m likely to test early. 
I see there have been some BFP’s on here - that’s fab to see! 
Any tips for staying sane in the 2ww?


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

if you get any LM please let me know as I'm same stage as you and going mad already!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

It doesn’t get any easier hle does it? You’d think we’d learn from the cycle before! This is also my 3rd go. I did a fresh cycle with my own eggs at the beginning of the year (MMC at 8 weeks) and now this is my 2nd fet with donor eggs. 
I tend to be fine at the weekend as I can keep myself distracted even if it’s just with trashy tv! Work is harder as I sit at a desk all day with very little to do so plenty of time to google and over analyse! 
What is your OTD?


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi LM17 - No it does not. This is my third donor cycle. The clinic says 14 days but I will test on day 9 or 10 as they were day 5 blasts. I make that next Sunday or Monday. Historically I have done day 10, which has fallen on a Saturday. Don't fancy testing and then having to go straight to work if it's a bad result again. When do you think you will test? I wish you loads of luck. With such high success rates you just donor will work first time. I had my treatment in Prague, but I'm from the UK. Where did you have yours? 

I am back to work on Tuesday so might be better as I will be more distracted as I'm out and about. At home I'm googling everything and wishing for implantation cramps and bleeding lol. Anything! Tonight we are catching up on some trashy tv, so that should distract me! x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I agree with you - I’d rather test on a weekend too. If I get a negative and have to go to work, I’ll probably be a bit of a mess and if it’s a positive, I won’t be able to focus anyway! 
I think I’ll probably test next Sunday but I’m looking after my little niece that weekend so not sure if it’s a good idea or not. 
There’s a part of me that would like to hold out until OTD as ignorance is bliss! 
I’m from the UK and had my treatment in Spain. It’s hard isn’t it? You get given such positive success stats for donor cycles that it’s hard to believe that it doesn’t always work. 
Do you get much info on donor’s in Prague? 
x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

My OTD is Friday 24th, so I'm thinking Sunday with a sensitive test, although according to everything i have read day 9 after a blast should pick up the pregnancy hormonne. I'm not an early tester though, in that I wouldn't test before day 9, but understand why others do. I know what you mean about ignorance being bliss!
Maybe I should wait until sat 25th, though I will be dying to know by then and don't like to keep taking drugs when I don't need them. 
You get eye, hair, height, weight, blood type, education level and if they have children or are proven donors. The clinic also takes a picture of you both to match too.

Have you felt anything out of the ordinary since your transfer? I have spent so much time googling, despite there being not a sniff of anything out of the ordinary for me xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Not a thing hle! I feel perfectly normal! 
I agree with you - 9 days should definitely show something. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

did you get much info about the stage/quality of the embryo?


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

They said it was a 3aa which I think is good. The 3 means almost fully expanded and the a’s refer to the areas that will form the embryo and the placenta. It’s the same quality as last time. 
How about you?


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I had one stage 2 and one stage 3. one expanding and one expanded. I was told they both moved up a stage from 1-2 and 2-3  from thaw. They don't give you a grading though for donor, saying they only freeze high quality embryos. I wish they would though as obviously some clinics like yours do. I believe AA is the best, so that's great. We have tried embryoglue this time too.x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes I think mine went from a 2 to a 3 from thaw. 
Do they put the previous cycles down to bad luck? x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

yeah my lining was all good and no known issues. I had hysteroscopy a year ago and I have 2 small fibroids but on outside wall of uterus so won't affect anything. They don't really know why. They have added in predisonole and clexane into this cycle as a precautionary measure in case there are immune problems. what have they said to you? x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes they’ve said it’s just bad luck. 
I wouldn’t have minded adding in steroids or clexane but the clinic didn’t want to do that. 
If this cycle doesn’t work, I may look into immune testing. 
x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I think they usually wait 2/3 cycles to add those in. However I think because mine were donor with no other obvious problems they decided too. That's why we have gone for 2 and the glue. One was free on their guarantee programme, so only paid for the other. If this doesn't work then that will be our next step I think while waiting for another donor xx


----------



## dreamer88 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
Hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm 4 days past single blastocyst transfer and waiting for my otd next Friday  (17th). This is my first frozen cycle. Had a fresh cycle in July which unfortunately ended in a chemical pregnancy. Praying that this cycle doesn't end the same way!   
The wait is driving me mad but I don't think I'm brave enough to poas


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey everyone 

Hope it's ok to join? 
I'm 5dp5dt.

I've had 4 failed transfers so far even with adding intralipids and steroids and clexane.

I've never seen a bfp - I'm under 30 and we're just doing pgd to avoid neurofibromotosis.

Moved to dr Gorgy and we've added lit,metformin, neupogen, again clexane and intralipids, pregnyl trigger and my beta is on Friday. 
I also went to Greece and had the hysterscopy and implantation cuts.

Defo feel like it needs to be my time!! 

Good luck all xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Dreamer & Carrie
How are you both? Any symptoms do far? 
Carrie - when are you testing?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Nope no symptoms yet. 
How about you? 
I feel the same as my past 4 transfers.

Beta blood test is on Friday but I'm not testing before then as I did my last trigger on Saturday so will probably still be in my system.

Are you keeping busy? Xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

No, no symptoms for me either but this is only day 3. It’s so hard not to look for signs. 
It must be tough for you having been through this 4 Times before. Was this a fresh or frozen transfer?


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

It is isn't? You symptom spot like crazy which is silly as with a normal person getting pregnant they'd never even know they were pregnant at this point!! 

Frozen. All mine are frozen cos of the pgd testing xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Lm17 welcome! I also had a 3aa embie transferred and today I'm 4dp5dt. I've had my treatment in Prague at the same clinic as Hle. Hope we'll stay sane for the next days!!

Carrie hi! Hope this will be your lucky one and with all those adds one it must work for sure this time!! Fingers crossed xx

Dreamer welcome! I'm 4dp4dt. I also had a failed frozen cycle in August and praying this one works!! I'm also afraid to poas so we'll just have to wait patiently,  so haard isn't it?

Hle glad to see you over here, how are you? Xx

Afm I'm going crazy ladies  today I woke up with AF cramps  it just feels exactly like AF is coming!! I always have these cramps and pain one week before AF which is exactly what's happening now! I'm convinced it's BFN again  on my last failed cycle I had the exact same feelings and AF pain and it brings back bad memories ( all my positivity is gone


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Carrie and Dreamer - it's so hard and I hope it's your time.

Andra - it could seriously be implantation that you are feeling at day 4, don't give up hope yet. when are you going to test? I'm ok, just written off the cycle in my head again due to feeling nothing, like on my failed cycles, even though it's only 3dp5dt. I'm back at work tomorrow so hoping that will distract me. The 2ww is horrid. What plans do you have for the day? xxx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww Andra don't be disheartened. 

Look at us - I have no cramps, just like my 4 failed transfers and think it's not worked. You have cramps and so think it's not worked. 

What I'm trying to say is we won't know at all until our test date - we both have different symptoms/lack of symptoms but we could both get our bfp.

Try and stay positive xxxp


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Carrie is right Andra. I don't know why we do this to ourselves. x

I would like to be on holiday for the 2ww chilling in the sunshine.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Carrie is definitely right Andra. I had AF type cramps/feelings in both my previous 2ww’s. One was bfp (but later miscarried) and one was bfn. Neither time did AF show. 
It won’t stop us looking for signs - we just want to know one way or the other. When do you test Andra?


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh  ladies, thank you so so much for your encouragement!! It's so hard to stay positive when you feel like your body is preparing for AF isn't it? I'm so lucky to be on this forum and have you ladies! DH doesn't understand what I'm going through and if I start telling him I'm afraid because of Af cramps he just gets nervous and tells me to stop over thinking and to wait! Easier said than done!!!
I know that some women have AF cramps and still get BFP and others don't and still get BFP but it's so hard when it's you ) 

For me Otd isn't until the 23rd (( I'm going to go crazy until then, please bare with me ladies!!! I won't test early because I'm afraid that my 3 pregnyl shots might give me a false positive so I'll just wait.. 

Hle it would so much easier if we would be on a beach somewhere with a clear blue water enjoying the sun xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Maybe all us 2ww ladies together on our own on an island! So much easier said than done just waiting for  test, especially when it's something you want so badly! Very hard to stay positive. I'm a right negative knockers this time around! x

My otd is not until the 25th, which is a Friday. I was going to test on Sunday, day 9. However not sure how long pregnyl 1500 stays in your system. Does anyone know? I tested on day 12 first cycle and day 10 last cycle when I got my negatives, so must be gone by then. I'm now thinking is day 9 too early to test.


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ladies, we mustn’t lose hope! If there wasn’t hope, we wouldn’t put ourselves through this! 
It’s very early days - let’s try to have faith that our bodies are doing what they should be. 
I’m saying this as much for me as for anyone - I’ve just been googling Day 3 symptoms and the earliest dates for testing!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes LM17 you are right! We must be more positive and I am going to try much harder #Google  xxx

And what are your day 3 symptoms? x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ha ha....Day 3 in the 2ww....and NOTHING! 
I felt a twinge in my tummy last night and I keep wondering if I feel slightly dizzy today. I felt dizzy in my first cycle when I was pregnant so I think I’m imagining it. The pregnancy hormone isn’t even in my system yet!! What are we like?! x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Haha, it's good to know we are all feeling a bit bonkers. 

I had a couple of hours the day after transfer on the flight home where my womb felt full and my muscles around there felt tights and weird when I pulled in my tummy muscles and then it hurt when I sneezed. Could have been holding in wind on the plane lol. I have also have the odd, tiniest of twinges today, but nothing much and other than that day 3 and nothing god damnit!! x


----------



## dreamer88 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi LM17, no symptoms so far other than ones from the progesterone! It's hard to stop yourself from wondering if every little thing could be a positive sign don't you think? I'm constantly googling for early signs too! The wait + all the hormones are making me feel crazy.

Carrie my test day is Friday too. Hope these are our cycles! 

Andra89 it is so hard! I just don't want the cycle to end. I'm being very impatient waiting for my otd. The waiting is definitely harder than all of the injections and bloods etc combined. Try not to get disheartened, everyone you hear about have completely different symptoms. Cramps can be a very positive sign that the embryo is settling in nicely.

Hle - thank you, it's lovely to hear supportive words from women in the same situation  

Good luck everyone! Really hope we get some positives in the next week or 2 x


----------



## Cazzabeanie (Nov 5, 2016)

It's positive, on 5 tests now. 

Am equally over the moon and terrified. We were at this point last time when it all started to go wrong and became a chemical pregnancy. I'm getting  mild cramping as well which isn't easing my peace of mind. 

I really hope they can stay on there until July 23rd and be healthy happy babies. Good lick everyone else testing today and in the coming weeks. Wishing you all the best. X


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi everyone who’s new to the group! Hope you are all ok, 2ww is torture but you can do it! My only bit of advice is try not to test early & listen to your clinic, it will only stress you out more if you do test early & it’s not the result you want but it may not be accurate at that time... my clinic was shocked to hear I hadn’t tested before they did as most women do...

Those of you with BFP how are you all feeling? is it just me or does a whole heap of new worries come with this amazing news, I’m now googling everything that could possibly go wrong & thinking I have shoulder pain etc which I just think is from sleeping awkwardly... ahhh I’m driving myself nuts... anyone having any symptoms? I’ll be 5weeks Friday, I just feel exhausted!... 

Sending love to everyone xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Livelaughlove I also have shoulder pain and I really don't know why It's very weird and I only have it on my right shoulder.. hope it's nothing serious  congrats on your BFP,  I guess the worry never stops!! 

Cazzabeanie congratulations on your positive and wish you a healty pregnancy this time xx 

Dreamer I'm the same, I'd rather have injections and scans and ec than this horrible waiting!!! At least Friday will be here soon for you xx 

Lm17 I think we are all imagining things that aren't true )) so funny how our mind works isn't it? Xx I've been googling symptoms every day!! 

Hle how are you today?? How's being back to work? Xx

Afm still no other symptoms except for AF cramps  just feel like my body is preparing for AF and that's it


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Andra - that's a late test date? I also did 3 pregnyl triggers - did my last one on Saturday and blood test on Friday at 9dp5dt xx 

Hle - I think pregnyl lasts between 4 and 7 days in your system xx 

Dreamer88 - good luck for Friday eeek!! I hope good news for both of us  

Hope everyone else is doing ok!! 

I'm 6dp5dt and again no symptoms xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Congratulations Livelaughlove and Cazzabeanie!! 
I love hearing about successes - it gives me hope!!

I’m having quite a negative day today and just feel like it hasn’t worked. I feel absolutely normal. When I wake up in the morning, I look for symptoms / changes and there just are none! 
Yesterday I felt very relaxed and calm about it. Today I’m despondent. Talk about a rollercoaster...
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## longandwindingroad (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi Ladies,

I normally just read through but thought i'd join in this time. Good luck to everyone, it's such a hard emotional process and need all the support we can get!

Just wondering if anyone has had a positive after a miscarriage? my OTD is 23rd and hoping beyond belief that this one works, the heartbreak seems worse after every round!

much love


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Andrea89, the worrying really does never stop... the clinic told me that there is a small chance of ectopic even with IVF which I was really surprised about, so since that I’ve been panicking & googling symptoms, I think I’d rather not know about things, I just want these next few weeks to fly by to have the 1st scan to check everything is ok...

Thankyou LM17, try to stay positive, I too felt very negative the last 2days before testing & convinces myself it hadn’t work as all I felt was the normal things I get with AF but I had the best surprise! Try & do things to keep you occupied! Be around people, I found going to work helped... good luck!! 

Hi longandwindongroad, welcome, good luck, defiantly helps having support off others that are going through the same thing x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Livelaughlove with my cycle in March I had an ectopic pregnancy so yes unfortunately it is possible even with ivf, go figure! Is was such a shock! But honestly there's no way you could be having symptoms for ectopic so soon and I m sure the pain is nothing to worry about. The shoulder pain with an ectopic only appears when it's about to rupture and there's also spotting I know it from experience so don't worry I'm sure it's fine! My pain comes and goes , who knows what's causing it.. xx 

Lm17 i know how you feel, I really really try to stay positive but with every AF cramps I'm having it all goes away  

Carrie don't know why the clinic gave me such a late test date but I guess they know what they're doing so I will try hard not to test early! 

Longandwindingroad my Otd is also the 23rd!! Hope it will be a good day for both of us and this is our lucky cycle xx 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Andrea89 I’m so sorry to hear about your last cycle, sending you lots of positive vibes that this one leads to your little miracle... Thankyou for sharing though it’s so helpful to hear about real life experience as we all know dr google is very good at making us all worry... I did read you would have bleeding aswell, I think I’m just getting so tense that my shoulder & neck is hurting from that... what are we like 😂 x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi ladies

Welcome new ladies! Congrats to our BFP ladies, it's nice to hear good news.

Thanks for the Pregnyl info. I'm going to test on day 10 just to make sure its gone. Have tested and got an accurate result on last 2 cycles on day 10, so thats what I will do again. 10 days after a blast transfer is fine to test. Think my clinic says 14 to cover day 3 transfers too. I  have booked a week on Monday off for the test date. 

I agree with all your comments about taking the meds any day over having to go through this wait. I'm 4dp5dt and nothing for me either. It's like you are damned if you get symptoms and damned if you don't. We all know symptoms can be Progestorone, period or BFP and that every cycle and lady is different, but that does not stop us Googling and me being jealous of stories I read online with people who say they felt implantation at the time and had strong preggo symptoms early on.
Work was good today, kept my mind a little more distracted. 

xxx


----------



## dreamer88 (Nov 12, 2017)

Congratulations to the ladies with BFP's!!! Fab news.

Good luck Carrie88 for Friday! Not far off now. 

I couldn't wait until Friday so took a test today and got 2 lines. They were quite faint to start with and darkened up after 10 minutes so I'm not sure if it's a true positive or evap lines. Kicking myself for testing early!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

dreamer  - sounds like a BFP to me!

This is how weird I am. My boobs really hurt before and up to 2 days after fet and now no where near as sore. Could that be a sign it's not worked or just the progesterone as it's only d4p5dt meaning I couldn't have the pregnancy hormone yet even if I were preggo. God help me! x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Congratulations Dreamer - Sounds like a bfp to me too!!  
Hle -I think it’s just the progesterone so nothing to worry about. In my last fet, my boobs started hurting one day after transfer and this time they started hurting one Day before!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

did they continue to get more sore as you went along or vary day to day? I  expected that if successful they would continue to absolutely kill, not vary. However I supoose only the pregnancy hormone could make them continue with doing that and on day 4 post transfer that is an impossibility given your body doesn't produce the hcg hormone until 6 days after transfer. Jeez I'm annoying myself. Any symptoms today LM17? x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I think in my first FET, they varied and this one they have remained pretty constant. I keep comparing back to my fresh cycle when I was actually pregnant but then I’d had so many drugs in my system over a Short space of time, who knows what was real! Also women say each of their pregnancies can be so different. My mum said she had no early pregnancy symptoms at all! 
I’m so glad that we’re in the same boat hle - I’m driving myself mad too! I know the logical and informed answers to my crazy questions but I keep asking them anyway!! 
No symptoms for me at all....ive been googling no symptoms today and getting really annoyed when people have said in old forum posts that they had no symptoms before a bfp.......apart from x, y and z! So they did have symptoms!!  
Is it really only still Day 4?? Do you feel anything today?


----------



## dreamer88 (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you ladies! I'm keeping everything crossed that it's a bfp but I can't let myself get excited yet! I'm very much a worrier especially after my chemical.

Hle my boobs seem to get really sore and then calm down and then sore again. I think everyone is different so I wouldn't worry too much about it. A lot of ladies don't seem to have many symptoms until 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Dreamer yaaaay for the BFP! Fingers crossed the 2 lines stay there xx

Hle I'm exactly the same! One day my boobs hurt and then the next day don't feel a thing or they hurt a lot less... weird!!!


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Congratulations dreamer  that's great news!! 

Hope everyone else is ok!! Xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

So weird! I'm going to bed in a mo so I can't annoy myself anymore


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Evening all,

Just a quick pop in so am really sorry for lack of personals.

OTD was today and it's still a BFP...feeling very lucky that this time is a good strong line so am hopeful.

Scan booked for 4/12/17. Lots of strange twinges and aching in lower back and abdo. No breast tenderness though. Had loads with first BFP but I think it was due to all the medications as opposed to anything else. 

Just trying to take it easy. Will check in properly tomorrow.

Sending love xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Great news jhdl, my scan is the 4th also, which seems so far away at the moment...

Ladies my boobs were very tender/tingling up until I got the BFP & now it seems to have really calmed down, very strange as so many people say it gets worse, maybe that’s to come... was probably the meds... x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

congrats ladies and thanks for sharing your boob tales   x


----------



## dreamer88 (Nov 12, 2017)

Congrats jhdl and LiveLaughLove!! Good luck with your scans. Not long now!

I've started with cramps today so not convinced my bfp is hers to stay. Haven't had any at all since 2 days post transfer. Not long now til otd so i can have my beta and put my mind at rest xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Have you tested again Dreamer?
I wouldn’t read too much into the cramping - I’ve read that many women have it and all is well. It’s understandable to worry but try to stay positive. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies I just sneezed very hard, couldn't help it and it hurt very very bad in my lower abdomen and now I'm afraid I've done something bad to the embie ( this is called paranoia isn't it? I'm going crazy 

Still nothing except AF cramps


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Andra, that embryo will be safely cocooned in there, don’t worry. It probably hurt so much because you were tensing because you were scared of hurting it.


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Andra I have had a cough since ET and keep worrying the same! It sends us crazy doesn't it!   x x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Longandwindingroad - I had 2 miscarriages and then a BFP with my DS X x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Andra sneezing cannot hurt the embryo, promise. I had this on the plane back.I sneezed and my who womb felt like it was going to drop out. A sharp pain too. Could be changes going on in your womb following implantation. Ligaments stretching. x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Morning ladies, how is everyone today? 
I dreamt last night that I tested early - 6dp5dt which is today - and it was a faint positive. I woke up feeling miserable because it wasn’t true (not that I’ve tested)! 
Ladies who travelled abroad for treatment - how soon after transfer did you fly back?


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Morning LM17

Let's hope it's a premonition! Travelled back day after transfer in the evening. 6dp5dt for me too. I'm ok, just willing the wait to be bloody over! x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I don’t think I’ve ever known days to drag so much. The weekend will whizz by as I’m looking after my very full-on 3 yr old niece!
Remind me when your OTD is hle...


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

I know it's horrid isn't it. We have nice weekend plans, so that's good. I'm testing on Monday which is my day 10. Remind me of when you are? x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Officially next Wednesday but the likelihood of me waiting that long is very slim!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine is officially the Friday, 2 weeks after transfer, but definitely not waiting that long! I can't hear earlier as the Pregnyl hcg could still be in my system before that. Part of me thinks ignorance is bliss and so i don't have to deal with it if it hasn't worked! I have booked Monday off work to test, so will defo do it then. Convinced it hasn't worked again x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Are you still feeling nothing hle? 
Funnily enough, this is the first time I’ve felt nothing. 
With my fresh cycle, I felt like my body had been possessed by aliens - I didn’t know what was what. For my first FET, I had cramps, aches and pains. And this one, nada! 
x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Nothing, not a peep. Hey occasional twinge but nothing out of ordinary. Was your fresh cycle a bfp? x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes it was. It was a fresh cycle with my own eggs. I had 3 x 3 day embryos transferred but was told at 8 weeks there was no heartbeat. The loss was attributed to my old eggs and a hydrosalpinx I had. 
So I’ve had the dodgy tube removed and switched to donor eggs so was sooooo disappointed that my first FET didn’t work. It’s hard to believe that I can fall pregnant with dodgy eggs and tube and then when you remove those risk factors, it doesn’t work. 
Anyway....maybe this will be the one to show me it does work.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes I hope so too. Did you feel anything with your first FET? im so intuitive when it comes to my body I'm sure I would feel something if it had worked.  x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I did hle. I actually kept a diary of my symptoms. I had cramping on days 2 & 3 and various twinges as days went on and then horrendously achey legs on days 7 & 8. Just goes to show how much of it is down to the medication.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey ladies, my AF cramps become stronger and stronger.. period should be here this weekend! I'm just terrified ! This morning and yesterday I felt nauseous and had to run to the toilet to vomit but there was nothing just that sensation .. but surely it's way to early to have these symptoms starting 3 days ago, I'm thinking it must be that Pregnyl injection right? Last one was Saturday.. I'm afraid to get my hopes up.. who know what's causing the nausea. With each AF cramps I'm more scared it's all over! 

Lm17 let's hope your dream was a premonition and you'll get your BFP xx 

Emma yes it really send us crazy!!! Paranoia all the way)) 

Dreamer I read that after a BFP cramping is good, means your uterus is stretching, I don't think you should worry!! Xx

Hle thank you so much for your reassurance regarding sneezing ) really hope what you wrote is what's actually happening! Hang in there xx

One more week for me ladies! Next Thursday is my Otd that's if I make it until then ) xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

When was your transfer date Andra? 
Is Pregnyl a trigger shot? 
x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Can I join?! Pupo with one frozen blast saved from our failed ICSI in Feb (already have a 3 year old from our first ICSI). My test date is the 27th Nov but I did a totally natural cycle and AF is due sometime next week so I may not even get to test day but fingers crossed I do! I never ever test early as testing makes me insanely anxious! 

Good luck ladies, stay strong!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Caz....nice to “see” you here!


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Ladies, thinking of all the ladies with bfn's, it is so tough. Look after yourselves and best of luck for the future.

Congrats to the bfp's and best of luck to all pupo. 

Afm, had 2 x 5day ET on Tuesday, so 2dp5dt. As we have had no success with oe's we have used de and cycle has been in Spain. I should be used to 2ww by now but it never gets any easier, I think this one is harder already - already been googling and scrutinizing every 'symptom' even though they will just be either the meds or just my body doing it's normal thing. OTD is not until 28th - 14 days after transfer. I think it will be testing every on this cycle though (don't normally) as it was 5dt, but will see how I go. 

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Sparkle
I also had treatment in Spain (double donation). Which clinic did you go to? 
This 2ww is the longest two weeks ever. Day 6 for me and feels like Day 60!


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi LM, we are with VH. How about you?


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m with BCN IVF. 
Was yours a fresh or frozen transfer?


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Fresh. Is your frozen (if I've read the posts correctly)? What are bcn Ivf  like?


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Lm the climic gave me 2 pregnyl shots after transfer to support implantation.  It's same shot used for trigger yes. Last one Saturday 1500ui so not that much, I wonder what's giving me the nausea. Transfer was on the 9th. I'm 7dp5dt today 

Welcome to the newbies xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hi Andra, i would think the nausea may be down to medication but you do hear of some people that get pregnancy symptoms very early on.....
Sparkles - I like BCN. They’re very friendly and responsive but having had a FET, I haven’t really had to challenge them on anything. If this FET doesn’t work, I’ll be interested to see what they suggest moving forward as I’m not prepared to keep having transfer after transfer with no changes.  Not to mention, I’m running out of money!!


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

I am not on this thread (yet- fx) as still cycling- estimated EC is 27th Nov so if I get that far I will prob join the December thread.

However, I just wanted to chime in to Andra and say that in my successful cycle in 2014 my nausea started around 7dp5dt and stuck with me until I was around 13 weeks PG.  I was symptomless during 2ww aside from strong AF cramps until that nausea hit me- was sat talking to a colleague before I had to literally RUN to the bathroom.


----------



## longandwindingroad (Apr 11, 2017)

wow so much to catch up on!  

emma10 - thanks for that, I feel like I just need reassurance throughout this whole 2ww!

Andra89 - don't test early! fingers crossed for 23rd!!

laughing at all the symptom spotting! when I fell pregnant last time it was definitely my boobs I noticed as well as light cramps. Haven't really noticed anything yet so trying to think it's not a bad thing! I did actually feel a bit nauseous after the ovitrelle trigger but it was nothing compared to the constipation...sorry tmi


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello lovely ladies!

Andra - it's certainly not a bad thing, could be very early pregnancy symptom as your body would be producing hcg by now if pregnant. Or could be pregnyl as it sounds like you react horribly to it you poor thing. weird it doesn't make me feel any different. Cramps again could be changes in your uterus if pregnant or Aunt Flo, so I would say you are still very much in the game. Feeling sick is a great sign. My friend who had her baby through ivf felt sick 6 days following transfer and so forth and she is pregnant. Also thought her period was coming. Is this the first time you have had pregnyl?

Hello to everyone else, hope you are doing well. xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hle I had 10000ui pregnyl injection before as trigger and I never reacted like this! Never.. and this time the dose was a lot smaller so that's very weird! After I took the shot on Saturday I felt very sick next day with nausea and everything but then it stoped no more nausea until 2 days ago.. really don't know what to think , I don't want to get my hopes up..

Longandwindingroad i will try not to test for as long as I can!! I think I will do it on Wednesday when DH will be off work cause I don't want to be alone after in case it's bad news.. I don't think one day makes any difference.. 

2forjoy thank you so much for your post!!! I'm praying I'm the same as you and it's a pregnancy symptom ! I literally feel like AF will be here any minute now!! 

Good night ladies, one more day gone! Xx


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Andra I think if you have had it before and not reacted it's unlikely it's that. I'm thinking you are preggo Mrs! X

Night girls. x


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Morning all! 

Welcome to everyone PUPO. Will do personals when I have time.

Just wanted to chime in that all "symptoms" disappeared for me 2/3 days post transfer. I was convinced it was all over so tested 4dpt. It was negative or vvv faint line. Tried again 5dpt and could see a v faint line. Symptoms returned 6dpt and I'm defo preggers! Just awaiting 6 week scan. 

Just to say symptoms come and go so don't be disheartened ladies. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Congratulations Calamityj20! 
I’m 7dp5dt and have felt nothing at all since transfer. Desperate to test but also want to delay the misery!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

So I caved in and tested....bfn unsurprisingly. I know it’s too early and not first thing but I really don’t expect IRB to change. We’ll see....


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Calamity I'm so so happy for you!! First of us from the August thread with a BFP xx hope you're a trend setter!!! 

Lm17 you tested so early!!! I've seen ladies who tested on day 7 and was a negative and they got a faint second line on day 8!! Just wait for a few more days and don't lose hope yet!!!! Everything can change from one day to another,  big hug

Afm nausea again this morning.. and AF cramps are stronger each day, feels like AF will be here any minute I just don't want to get my hopes up.. last time I also had nausea daily and I got a Bfn but with a Fet I had to take oestrogen which was actually giving me the nausea and I'm not taking it now.. waiting is the wooooooorst,  I just want to know!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thanks Andra, I’m just not feeling remotely positive. This test has pretty much proved to me what I already felt deep down.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hang in there LM - it's also common for FET's to be late implanters. Keeping everything crossed for you ❤

Sounds positive Andra and congratulations Calamity!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ladies, I’ve figured out what’s missing from the dreaded 2ww!  WINE!! If we could drink and obsess over symptoms or lack of, it would be so much better! ;-)


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh lm17 I would like to get wasted every day during the 2ww and forget about everything))) it would be magical,  like it never happened))))))


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ha ha....we’re obviously on the same wavelength!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

congrats calamity jane. amazing news!

Oh LM17, as the others have said it's still early. I still don't feel a thing if it makes you feel any better. I vote wine for the 2ww. I haven't had any alcohol for almost 6 weeks and would love to get smashed!

Andra you poor thing. You deserve a bfp  for all your suffering. I do hope the suffering is bfp.

I hope you all have lovely weekend plans? im visiting a Xmas market on Sunday and not sure about tomorrow yet, see where the wind takes us. I am testing Monday, so not long to go. Eeek. If I'm not pregnant I will be drinking wine. x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats Calamity...
Andra - I think your symptoms sound very promising! Fingers crossed....

AFM unfortunately our result was a BFN and so the end of the road for us as was our last ever cycle.
Gutted as was longing for a sibling but also feeling very grateful for our DS as out of 7 ivf/fet cycles he really is our little miracle.

Wishing you all loads of luck and hoping that you too get your miracle babies..
x x x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

So sorry Emma - sending big hugs. Just be easy on yourself ❤

This is also our last cycle and chance for a sibling for my little one, all feels so final xx


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Bfn again for us. 

Transfer #5 has failed.

Don't think I'll ever be a mum. 

Wishing you ladies all the best xx x


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi,

I’ve been reading on and off but I thought I would post as well. Congrats on all the BFP and sorry to hear the news on the BFN, hope you’re bearing up well.

I’m currently 6dp5dt. Trying to stay calm but easier said than done. I was wondering what’s  everyone’s take on how much you should do or not do? I know they say nothing too strenuous but good to have light walks etc.. I’ve got time off work but struggle to do nothing. Did some light house work yesterday, felt good afterwards but was quite tired afterwards. I guess it’s a trying to get the balance right?

I’m also struggling with progesterone injections, they are SO painful. I am literally limping most days. Rather the pain than not have enough progesterone support though.

Best wishes to everyone. 

X


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Morning ladies I'm sorry to wake up to bfn news on here today. Thinking of you all. It's so very hard. 

Hi MSJ - i think the main thing is not heavy lifting and baths, listening to your body. Where are you injecting?


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m so sorry to read about the bfn’s today. This process is so tough. We go through so much and it’s so gutting when it doesn’t work. I feel for you. Take some time and be very kind to yourself. x


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi HLE - I'm taking the injections on my buttocks, top, right hand side of each cheek. I'm getting used to the pain though....I guess it makes sense, to listening to your body regarding how much to do... x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi MSJ I inject in my stomach, are you able to change to stomach to give your buttocks a break? x


----------



## Goldilocks71 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi ladies, hope you dont mind me posting! I’m currently 4dp 5 dt and it’s so hard not to let it consume your  every thought.... i’m using DE due to my age my husband is 27 and has no issues so just hoping that combined with a younger donor we will have a good chance of it working first time! I have been blessed with 2 birth children from my first marriage who are now in there 20s and i also have an adopted son too... i experienced infertility problems in my 20s but never really got an answer as to what the problem was, just praying it won’t hinder this potential pregnancy🙏🏻
Im suppose to test on the 29/11/17  anyone else testing around then??


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Good luck and welcome goldilocks. I'm testing on Monday, 10dp5dt


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Goldilocks! I am 4dp5dt too and my test date is the 27th but I did a totally natural cycle and AF is due next week so we will see what happens. Keeping everything crossed for you, sounds like you did the right thing using DE and I hope it all works out  😀


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I swear I am going loopy. I am so tired I can barely keep my eyes open, all food and mouth tastes metallic, my boobs are sore, cramping on and off plus nausea on and off. Now my period is due Tuesday onwards but this seems quite excessive for a natural cycle. Someone keep me sane and away from google!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

THey sound like very positive signs Caz!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Caz that actually sounds really promising and indicators that you are pregnant xx 

Welcome goldilocks xx

Afm my nausea has totally gone and I just had such a strong AF  cramp a few minutes ago I almost started shouting, it hurt so much !! I'm convinced it will be here today or tomorrow((( please don't!!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Caz I think you will be getting a bfp! All good signs.

Andra do you usually get such strong pains on a normal monthly cycle? xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Andra praying nothing AF related turns up - strong cramps aren't bad though. So much going on in there, there is bound to be some moving about. 

I swing between being positive and feeling like it's just AF on the way. I need to go to sleep and wake up on test day 😬


----------



## davies19 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello, 
Hope you don’t mind me joining in. 
My FET was yesterday with a 6AA embryo. 
My last BFP was 4 years ago and I can’t remember the symptoms! 
It’s only day 1 and I’m analysing every feeling in my stomach!  
Going to be a long 2 weeks 🙈😩
x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hle yes I always have this kind of strong cramps few days before AF and especially on the day.. which should be today or tomorrow!! That's why I'm so scared cause they don't seem different at all


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi HLE - I was told to take them on the buttocks or the thighs, they didn’t say anything about the stomach. I do already have bruises  on my stomach from the clexane injections though... so don’t have space for the progestone on my stomach 

Caz - symptoms sound positive.

Andrea-  hope it’s not AF cramp and is good news. I’ve had the odd cramp as well and hoping it’s good news rather than not. I guess only time will tell. 

Welcome to Davies and Goldilocks. 

I’m also feeling really tired and wiped out, I don’t know if it’s all the meds or what, maybe as I’m on immune therapy this time round...the clinic have asked me to test early on Tuesday so that if I need to get more immune tests done, they can send it to America before they go on holidays ...


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies please help!! I'm having bad insomnia I don't know what to do anymore!!! For the past 3 or 4 nights I wake up around 2 and can't get back to sleep!! This night was the worst, I almost didn't sleep and I'm afraid it will affect the embie.. what's causing this insomnia I never had it before during cycles, at least not this bad! And I don't even know what meds I'm allowed to take to get some sleep (


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Andra

Insomnia will not affect the embies I promise. All the worry during this 2ww is probably causing it. I think you are right about not taking anything to help you sleep. I have woken up and feel like my period is on its way. xxx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ive been the same Andra. Think it’s just stress. 
I tested again this morning (2:30am!) and bfn. Now I just have to keep going through the motions until Wednesday even though I’d like to be drinking wine while lying in a hot bath. 
I feel angry that this hasn’t worked again. I'm also angry that my donor isn’t as young as I was hoping and I’m really scared that this will never work for me. 
Practically I know I’ve still got some embryos left but I’m feeling too much is being left to chance. The clinic tell me to take the medication and as long as the lining is thick enough, they’ll do a transfer. I think more investigations are needed.
Anyway, that’s my rant of the day. 
I hope everyone has a better day!! 
x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Andra I had insomnia last cycle and it was down to the meds - sadly it is quite common with progesterone based stuff.  It won't affect the embryos though, not nice for you though. Can you get a nap? 

I am sorry LM 😢 I would definitely ask them what else they can do before the next transfer. It's good to challenge them and it's your emotions, money and time that are at play here so you have every right to ask the questions 

X


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Andrea89 I’ve been exactly the same!...

Ok ladies, I feel totally devestated this morning.. so I had the BFP last Friday so now classed as 5weeks... I thought I’d use a home digital pregnancy test this morning (something to keep) & it’s come back not pregnant! I don’t know what to do except cry... 

The test was given to me by a friend, but is in date, I did do the sample early this am in a pot then tested 2 hours later but that shouldn’t make a difference... I just feel like my whole world has just fell apart! I’ve not had any bleeding at all, the last couple of days I’ve been having mild period like pains... I really thought doing this would confirm everything!! 😥 x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh LiveLaughLove, definitely go and buy a new test. It could just be a dodgy one. What a horrible shock. Fingers crossed it’s just a dodgy test x


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Andra, insomnia could be due to stress and maybe meds as well. I’ve had it on and off too. This time around I tried meditation app which helped a bit, there’s free guided ones on the mindfulness app. Also going for brisk walks helped a bit too ....

Live laugh love, I’m sorry to hear about the shock   I agree with LM17, try another test


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Livelaughlove definitely try another test - even a first response one too. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## CalamityJ20 (Jul 23, 2017)

Just a quick one again! I will find time to do proper responses soon.

Welcome all newly PUPO.

Sorry about the BFNs.

Livelaughlove - definitely try another test. 

Andra - I had insomnia  before my bfp. Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you very much ladies for your support. It's strange because I've never had insomnia before and I've been on the same meds.. who knows! 

Hle honey fingers crossed for tomorow, I really hope from the bottom of my heart that you'll see 2 lines in the morning!!! Xx can't wait to hear your update! Hope you'll get some sleep tonight)

Calamity fingers crossed my insomnia is due to pregnancy eeek 

Livelaughlove I hope it was just the wrong test and tomorrow you'll see 2 lines or pregnant,  it must have been  such a hard day for you  

Lm17 I'm so so sorry for your bfn,  I know nothing I could say will make you feel better! I hope you will feel better soon, take care and drink a lot of wine!!!!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Andra. Still feeling 'normal' lol. Grrr. I'm scared of the morning coming. I hope you are right and I will post the result. How are you feeling? x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you ladies. 
Good luck hle. Fingers crossed for good news.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks LM. Have you tested again? x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Ladies after feeling nothing AT ALL! Please take comfort that I have a BFP this morning. I am in complete shock. Still a bit scared in case it's the Pregnyl, but at day 10 it should have gone now and last two failed cycles i had a negative. It's a clear positive too. Won't believe it until Friday my OTD and will be home testing until then. Need to call the GP to get the big blood tests sorted. x


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

That’s fantastic news hle. Congratulations! x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay hle, great news! Congratulations!


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Omg hleeeeeeeee!!!!!! I'm soooooo happy for you!!! Finally it's happening, you're pregnant yaaaaay! Congratulations honey,  it must be wonderful seeing 2 lines xx


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

That’s is great news this morning! Congratulations!! X


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Congratulations hle...

Just thought id update you all... so it looks like I have had a MC 5+2 weeks... I am absolutely devastated & heartbroken... not sure why I tested yesterday but just had a gut feeling, then started spotting last night & another negative this morning... feel like my whole world has fell apart 😔


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh LiveLaughLove, I’m so very sorry for you. I know the feeling only too well. This is such a cruel rollercoaster at times. Take some time to heal and be kind to yourself. 
Thinking of you. 
x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Livelaughlove that is awful news. I am so so sorry. I hope you have plenty of support around you. Take lots of time to recover and treat yourself well. Big hugs xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Livelaughlove I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling  I'm so sorry,  I wish I could take away your pain! Hope you have support around you and that you will find the strength you need!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Genuinely feel like my period is on the way. Horrible, horrible cramps and feel wet. It's all very frustrating 😩


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

When is your period due Caz? 
Are you on any medication at all?


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Tomorrow and no meds at all which is why I am on full alert I guess!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Our minds do play the worst tricks on us at times. Fingers crossed it’s not the real thing. 
I do remember from my fresh cycle earlier in the year that I started getting period like cramps / feelings a few days before OTD and I was pregnant so you just never know....


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Caz I'm exactly the same! Terrible AF cramps and feeling wet. I know how you feel xx


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Hoping to join this board tomorrow if my transfer goes OK.

Ive lost 3 stone in prep for this cycle and have become a gym addict.  I do 3 X HIIT classes a week plus 2× PT sessions and a 45 min brisk walk on my rest day.

What would be dangerous to do? Eg can i squat, ball slam, do battle ropes, push ups, step ups, kettle bells etc etc or is it best just to do walking and maybe some light weights? I hate swimming. 

Really missing the gym and feel like I've put about a stone on in the last week as I'm doing  DE in Prague and all they seem to eat is pork , pastry and dumplings 

Conflicting advice everywhere so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ahh Andra it sucks doesn't it? My body is just as confused on no meds as it was on meds 😩🙈 What will be will be I guess - have put on a sanitary towel anyway...

When do you test?


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Well done on your amazing weight loss!  
I used the gym as a stress relief an enjoyed going so I understand where you are coming from, I know with oe cycles they worry about twisted ovaries etc so it's a little different with de.  But I would be cautious about high excertion taking blood flow away from the uterus.  I was advised to just do walking to move blood around.  Once you get your bfp most clinics advise to hold off hard exercise until 12 weeks anyway.  With my singleton pregnancy I got back into exercise then and was still doing classes the day before I gave birth, it's definitely worth letting your body focus on implantation and you can cone back to your regime.
Good luck.


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm supposed to test on Thursday but think I'll do it tomorrow )


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Eek - wishing you so much luck! Sending all the positive vibes...


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

I would stay away from gym and anything strenuous, you want to give self best possible chance of implantation and if continue and got a bfn you would forever be thinking the exercise had prevented it and its just not worth it.I totally understand that it makes you feel good and healthy but just gentle walking is best for now to keep blood flow to uterus but nothing more. Good luck with the 2ww


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Livelaughlove I'm so very sorry I have been in your position and it's horrendous. I hope you have as good network of people around you for support and that can look after you at this time.

Other 2ww ladies I feel for you, the waiting is the worst.

Andra I await your news. At last your wait is over! I have everything crossed for you.

AFM - Been awake for hours, did another test and it's a stronger line, came up quicker. Going for my beta today and Thursday so let's hope for some good numbers on Friday.

xxxx


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Livelaughlove I am so sorry. Look after yourself xx

Hle congratulations  x

Hope everyone in 2ww are doing ok.x

Afm... so I tested early today (7dp5dt). I had been having some potential 'symptoms ' since 1dp. I tested with a frer and it came back quickly with a clear second line!! First time ever. I just hope it stays as I know it is very early to test. X


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ooh amazing Sparkle!! Brilliant news! I think if it is a clear second line you should be ok - congratulations 🎉😍


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks ladies.  I will just stick to lots of walking and fresh air then.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Yay sparkle! You can't get a false positive unless it's picking up a hcg shot if you had one. Looking promising!


----------



## Sparkle2016 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks . Didn't have hcg shot as we are using donor eggs.x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

That sounds very promising then. How weird I had hcg on my donor cycles. Each clinic will be different. I'm excited for you. Test in a couple of days and see if the line gets  stronger x


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies I'm devastated( last night we decided to do a test around 5pm and it came back positive, the second line was not as dark as the first but cane back instantly and was very visible. This morning I tested again and the second line was very faint, almost gone. What's this? Am I having a chemical pregnancy? Is this really happening to me after all I've been through this year?((


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh Andra. Different test? Can you test again later and in the morning to see if the lines get stronger? Have you a beta bloods booked? xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

It was the same test around 4am.. I haven't peed since, I'm waiting for DH to come home around 9.30am with a digital clear blue and I'll test again but I lost all hope, I probably had an early miscarriage.. I feel lost


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh Andra I am really hoping it is just a faulty test for you and your CB will come back positive. Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you ❤


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Clear blue came back pregnant 1-2 but I'm still very scared, I don't know what to think (


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

The CB is the least sensitive so that is a good sign - stay positive lovely. The other one was likely to be dodgy!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Andra sounds positive. can you have a blood test through your gp for hcg? xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hle yes I'll have the blood test done tomorrow ..


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Live laugh love - I'm very sorry to hear your news, a mc is tough, I had one at 10 wks.
This is a rollercoaster of a journey. I hope you are looking after yourself.

Andra- hope the hCG test goes well, a positive pregnancy test is a good sign.

HLE- I'm so pleased the tests are getting stronger.

AFM - I have some bad news unfortunately, I tested today 9dp5dt and it was negative 😞. This is a really difficult journey indeed. I did feel more positive about this cycle as I had more eggs retrieved, more blastos, I didn't bleed before test day while on progesterone support and felt on off pregnancy symptoms, but it didn't work. The symptoms must have been from the progesterone ... I'm probably being too optimistic that I can use my own eggs at my ripe age...

And to top it off, I'm in extreme pain from intramuscular progesterone injection on my butt, I've been limping again for a couple of days. HLE - I wonder if you are taking a non intramuscular progesterone injections?


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Livelovelaugh - sorry to hear your news. It's devastating.

Andra89 - try and stay positive and good luck with hcg x

hle- congrats! Good luck for Friday! It's all sounding good so far!

Sparkle2016 a congrats on your BFP!

MSJ - sorry to hear of bfn. I've never had the injections,only pessaries so can't imagine the pain they cause. I hope the physical pain starts to ease soon.

AFM I had some brown discharge last night with a further episode which was heavier when I wiped. Nothing over night and clearblue 3+ this morning for first time (5wk+2). Just had some very light pink when wiping now. Waiting for clinic to call back tomorrow. Had mild cramps since day of transfer so nothing new other than this bleeding. Really don't know what to think about it. Trying to stay positive but it's not looking great at this stage. Scan is 4th of Dec x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiveLaughLove (Jun 10, 2017)

Thankyou everyone for your messages... still struggling to get my head round everything... strangely I found going to work today really helped didn’t take my mind off it but gave me something else to think about for parts of the day... I’m still struggling to accept it but it’s very obvious it’s gone 😢 bleeding properly now... I called the clinic today & they were lovely & said I can go tomorrow to test again, I know the answer already but just need someone else to tell me & will be good to ask some questions!...

Jhdl, really hope everything is ok for you, we tested the same day didn’t we... try & stay positive, fingers crossed for you... x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I think I am out, just wiped blood and I have a bad headache which is my biggest pre AF sign. My body runs like clockwork😢

I am gutted but I am beyond grateful for my precious little girl, she is my best friend❤ I truly hope that all you awesome, inspirational ladies get the chance to experience motherhood. You all deserve it. 

Caz x

PS I will still test on OTD but when you know, you know.


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi MSJ yeah I had prolutex/lubion and it's in to fat.

Andra I have a good feeling. Keep us posted and good luck for tomorrow.

Caz I am hoping you are wrong. Hugs.

jhdl - also sounding really positive still. Keep the faith.

Thinking about all ladies whatever stage of your 2ww xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have had no bleeding overnight or when I wipe but the worst headache EVER. Guess I need to wait and see what today brings...


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Good luck Caz. Its so blummen hard.

Andra how are you today? xxx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Ladies hcg this morning at 13dp5dt came back at 66.7. Do you think that sounds good?


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Andra

I have just had mine back but with no explanation so I'm confused. Mine was 236 at 11dt5dt. Any thoughts anyone? xx


----------



## jhdl (Jan 17, 2015)

Andra - a single hcg doesn't really mean much...it's about how it increases in a 48 hr period. Have they booked you in for a second blood test? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hle I also didn't have any explanation with the result.. maybe you're having twins that's why it was so big xx bit from I read some women have high levels and others smaller and both pregnancies are ok.

Jhdl yes I have another blood Friday


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes and you see definitely pregnant, we just need to see our numbers doubling within 36 hour period. I'm going for 2nd test tomorrow. Can you repeat yours to put your mind at rest? xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Seem like good numbers ladies - fingers crossed for good doubling at your next one. I have never had a HCG blood test done so know very little about the numbers but did a bit of googling!


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ladies, I had my HCG test today and the ranges were on the report. Is there a way to attach a photo on here do you know?


----------



## longandwindingroad (Apr 11, 2017)

Congrats to you ladies with positives!! and those without, enjoy the wine, keep trying and be kind to yourselves! 

Just wondering about these HCG blood tests, when I got pregnant last time (NHS funded) - no one sent me for one, I just had a scan at 9 weeks which showed my miscarriage. Do you have to request them or are most of you private funding (like I am now we've used up all our NHS rounds).


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

wish I knew how you could attach a photo LM17 as that would be really helpful.

long and winding - I requested my hcg through gp following ivf privately abroad. xx


----------



## LM17 (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, I also paid for mine. My clinic only asks for it to confirm a negative result bizarrely, but I also paid to have one when I got a positive result, just for reassurance. 

So my report says:
3weeks post LMP: 5.8 - 71.2
4 weeks post LMP: 9.5 - 750
5 weeks....: 217 - 7138

So you can see the ranges are vast and your numbers are perfectly normal!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

That's amazing LM17 and hopefully reassures you Andra. xxx


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Here's a blog on HCG levels http://www.inviafertility.com/blog/ivf/katie-koss/hcg-level-mean/?utm_campaign=New%20Blog&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=58611993&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9v8sHF2X3s3qS-NMqV-eoGM8TW0PcxQE1WCxea2EK9s6rPiSE9WVBccdGJyQq8p60nczN6krDCN3c53ZS1_2GV1U_WaQ&_hsmi=58611993


----------



## longandwindingroad (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks! might look into getting it done as I tested this morning and got my BFP   cautiously positive!!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yay!  Congratulations longandwindingroad 🎉😍


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

yay long and winding. congrats. 

AFM - had second beta today so hopefully get the results back tomorrow. x


----------



## GG6568 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello I hope you don't mind me joining, I'm 2days past 5day transfer and test on 30th Nov. I'm trying so so hard to keep cool and busy but this is my first ivf cycle and it's all been a bit of a whirlwind! I'm feeling positive but also realistic that it might not work for my own mental protection! But fingers crossed!!! 

So far I feel fine, a few little niggles down below but nothing terrible. It took a while for my ovaries to stop being sore but all good now. 

Congrats to all of you on your bfp! What an amazing feeling that must be (I have never seen one myself😔) And my heart goes out to all of you who have not been successful this time round. So so tough. Do you seek any help to cope wit it? My clinic offer free counselling? 

Anyone else testing next week? Positive vibes to everyone... we all deserve our dreams to come true xxxxx


----------



## JL41 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,

I am due to test 30th November.  Everything has been going really well and I had 2 Excelent quality embryos put back on the 18th November.  Last night I had some really light red blood when wiping and this morning the same but now it is Brown.  I am a little worried that its all going to go wrong.  This is my first round of IVF (4 misscarriages in the past).


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi GG, welcome. I think counselling is a good idea. I think I will seek some this time, as this time seems to be tougher than the previous one to deal with. It seems to take me back to when I had a miscarriage in Mar 16 and all the feelings of loss comes back from that time. It’s good that your clinic offer free counselling. Which clinic are you with? X


----------



## GG6568 (Aug 24, 2017)

JL41 don't worry I believe that could be implantation so its a good sign! 

Msj yes I do think it's a good idea, not felt like I need to use it yet but it's nice to know it's there. I'm at the lister clinic in Chelsea. Where are you?


----------



## JL41 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi GG,

I hope so but I still have a nagging doubt.  Trying to stay positive  .  Heres to hoping we all get that BFP we have everything crossed for.


----------



## MSJ (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm with ARGC at Wimpole street, sadly nothing is free there...

JL hope it's a good sign x


----------



## JL41 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you MSJ x


----------



## GG6568 (Aug 24, 2017)

ANyone in the two week wait testing on Thursday?


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes I am. My appointment is 10.25 I think. What about yours?


----------



## GG6568 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm testing at home.... feeling really nervous!


----------



## GG6568 (Aug 24, 2017)

How are you feeling Rosie?


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish I could test at home. I hate the thought of being there at the clinic, when I find out it's not worked, I've had that 3 times now. Do you have to have a blood test at all? 
I'm not too bad, bit up and down. I'm dreading going thursday.  The worse thing is telling my family, if it's not worked. How are you?


----------



## Goldilocks71 (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi girls im also testing this week on wednesday, im really nervous not looking forward to it. Baby dust to all who's testing soon!Xx


----------



## GG6568 (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm not sure about the blood test, this is my first time so not sure what's done etc. They just told me to test at home. 

I can imagine Rosie that it's not nice being in the clinic when hearing, but this time it could be positive and you will be skipping out! 

Welcome goldilocks, good luck for tomorrow, let us know how oh get on. Is this your first cycle? 

I feel crampy but they seem to happen more in the evening and have sore boobs but that's it really, a bit nauseous over the last week but not consistent. This is a tough journey hey! 

Wishing you both lots and lots of baby dust!  We can do this ladies!! X


----------



## JL41 (Nov 23, 2017)

Just an update I got my BFP on Thursday after spotting and worrying.  The test showed positive within seconds of me doing it...  here’s to hoping you all get your BFP soon xxx 😄


----------

